
Sendsquare Joins Did Alliance Cooperating with Raonsecure - JesseJon
https://medium.com/fleta-first-chain/sendsquare-joins-did-alliance-cooperating-with-raonsecure-aada8334117f
======
CryptoPrime13
Identification is a really ideal use case for blockchain - it can be used in
line with many other applications. Great to see the SK gov trading steps to
implement this. I wish other countries would do the same

